# Maine Blizzard December 2010



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Maine certainly didnt get the amounts that some of the other states got... but most faired in the foot range .... was still lots of fun!

Here is a quick mashup of photos and video clips. Guess I really need to get a dash mount for the iPhone now...

Anyways. Post up the Maine Photos here.

Enjoy.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice, A bit better than the dusting we got here in Baltimore


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice video. We we got quite a bit of snow. But, the wind was the worst part.


----------

